# VIP on Board ;)



## Bischi (3. April 2002)

der Tom, seines Zeichens Administrator unseres heissgeliebten Forums treibt sich diese Woche mal wieder in HH rum. Also...   wie sieht´s aus ?  Hat jemand Lust morgen (Do.) Abend was zu unternehmen ?


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Woher bekommst Du nur immer so schnell diese streng geheimen Informationen?

Ich bin dabei 

Aber was stellst Du dir unter _Hat jemand Lust morgen (Do.) Abend was zu unternehmen ?_ genau vor?

Biken ist noch nicht wieder drin, meine Zerrung "zerrt" noch an mir. Aber zu 'nem SfdW humpeln, das schaff ich noch 

Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. April 2002)

wenn mein geld bis morgen mittag aufm konto ist komme ich gerne, wohin solls dann gehn ? italiener ? kleine kneipen tour ?


----------



## Thomas (3. April 2002)

egal - hauptsache lustisch!


----------



## Quen (3. April 2002)

Thomas vs. evil_rider  

Harry, nimm mal ... Du weisst schon ... mit


----------



## evil_rider (3. April 2002)

tzzzz, was soll den das heißen ?


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Thomas vs. evil_rider
> 
> Harry, nimm mal ... Du weisst schon ... mit  *


 Klaro kommt die mit, vielleicht auch noch'n Kassettenrekorder oder ein Diktiergerät?!


----------



## evil_rider (3. April 2002)

ich komme WENN ich geld uffm konto habe, wenn net dann komme ich evtl. kurz zum treffpunkt und sage mal hallo, dann ziehe ich wieder von dannen


----------



## Bischi (3. April 2002)

...sind "..." und "..." ?

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Quen (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *...sind "..." und "..." ?
> 
> mfg, Bischi *


das sind Punkte  

Nee, im ernst.. das war so gemeint: *... Du weisst schon ... * = *DigiCam*  

@evil: war doch nur nen Scherz


----------



## Beppo (3. April 2002)

Moin Moin,

ich werde morgen wohl erst sehr spät aus der Tretmühle herrauskommen. Wird dann mit Sicherheit zu spät. 
Schade, währe gern mal mitgekommen...

Viel Spaß, Gruß

Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Moin Beppo,

ich begrüße dein Interesse am SfdW. Mit steigender Anzahl Aspiranten könnte daraus, ganz nach berliner Vorbild, ja doch noch 'ne regemäßige Pflichtveranstaltung werden 
Werde also das V.te (das IV.te findet ja nun, so der ESK-Gott will, morgen statt) SfdW in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft ausrufen 

Gruß vom AP/HH des ESK, 
Rabbit


----------



## evil_rider (4. April 2002)

komme grade vom kumpel haben nen bissl "PS 2" gezoggt(tekken) und war auch eben am automaten, bis dato ist noch nix druff :-(


----------



## Bischi (4. April 2002)

...durchzählen...   wer isn nun heute abend alles anwesend ?   und vor allem WOOOO ?  


mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (4. April 2002)

Ich waere da .. ja wo denn? 

Eimsbuettel hat sich bewaehrt (und ich geh immer gerne wieder hin), ich schlage vor Schotthorst im Eppendorfer Weg? Das waer dann:

http://www.schlemmerinfo.de/deu/restaurants/hamburg/szene/cafe/1548/index.html

Essen ist da nicht so beruehmt, aber nett ist es da schon. Andere Idee waer noch das RnB in der Weidenallee, da ist das Essen gut aber etwas teurer:

http://www.schlemmerinfo.de/deu/restaurants/hamburg/allgemein/international/96/index.html


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2002)

Wie jetzt, WO????????????

Ich denk Du hast längst 'nen Tisch klargemacht und mit Tom gesprochen?!

Ich bin dabei, nur sagt mir bitte wo!?

Wie wäre es denn sonst mal mit Großneumarkt?! Da gibt's doch eigentlich genug Bars/Pubs.

Muß man sich denn hier nun wieder um alles selber kümmern?

Was bekommt ihr Mods/Admins eigentlich alleine geregelt?!


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Ich waere da .. ja wo denn?
> 
> Eimsbuettel hat sich bewaehrt (und ich geh immer gerne wieder hin), ich schlage vor Schotthorst im Eppendorfer Weg? *


Auch gut!
Kannst Du da nicht mal'n Tisch reservieren?
So 20:00h für 4-6 Personen (die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß sich mehr Personen bisher nicht rekrutieren ließen).

Hier mal der Link mit Lageplan!
http://www.pubguide.de/schotthorst/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (4. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Muß man sich denn hier nun wieder um alles selber kümmern?
> 
> Was bekommt ihr Mods/Admins eigentlich alleine geregelt?!   *



Weil sich beim Reservieren nunmal der liebe Rabbit bewaehrt hat 

Ich habe zwar mit Tom gesprochen, aber noch nichts reserviert ... Grossneumarkt? Gut, ich schlage vor:

http://www.schlemmerinfo.de/deu/restaurants/hamburg/nordamerika/mexiko/1046/index.html

Wenn das passt, reservier es einfach, fuer wieviele Personen weiss ich jetzt auch nicht ...

P.S: AAAAH?! Was jetzt?


----------



## Bischi (4. April 2002)

...klingt gut...   bin dabei...



mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (4. April 2002)

Ok,

ich hab jetzt einen Tisch bei den Dos Amigos am Grossneumarkt reserviert.


 Uhrzeit: 20:30h
 Reservierungsname: Binder
 Koordinaten
 Restaurant Info

Die naechsten U und S Bahnhaltestellen sind Roedingsmarkt bzw. Stadthausbruecke, aber auch St.Pauli, Landungsbruecken und Messehallen sind nicht allzu weit weg.

Grossneumarkt ist perfekt, da hab ich ein Bett in der Naehe (ok, das war jetzt prollig, ich mein da wohnt meine Freundin, wenn ich Glueck hab macht sie mir noch die Tuer auf )


----------



## Bischi (4. April 2002)

dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...   

@Tom:  Wenn Du Dich so spät abends nicht mehr mit der Bahn nach Hause traust, nehm´ ich Dich auch mit...   Der Ohlsdorfer Friedhof liegt ja quasi aufm Weg 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2002)

Hier noch der Link von Pubguide, damit ihr euch ein *Bild* machen könnt 
http://www.pubguide.de/dosamigos-grnmkt/index.htm
Ich persönlich würde bei Nutzung der ÖV die Anreise über Stadthausbrücke (S-Bahn) oder Rödingsmarkt (U3) empfehlen (nutze ich übrigens auch, der schlaue Mann baut vor  ).

Bis heute Abend,
Harry


----------



## Flachlandbiker (4. April 2002)

ohh... wenn ich´s zeitlich schaffe, darf ich dann auch kommen ??


----------



## Bischi (4. April 2002)

...oder hat harry vergessen um zahlreiches erscheinen zu beten ?

*KLAR DARFST DU KOMMEN !!!* 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Alan (4. April 2002)

Tach allerseits, 

werde heute Abend mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht erscheinen können. Die liebe Arbeit....
Am Wochenende mach ich wohl auch nicht die Harburger Berge, sondern die kleinen Hügelchen im Harz unsicher. Streckensuchen für den Betriebsausflug steht an. Tieffliegende Trenga De im Raum Sankt Andreasberg 

Euch allen heute noch viel Spaß. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

wieder da, das essen war gut, viel gelacht & spass gehabt, hoffe das wir das mal wieder machen...... beim italiener ?!?!?!?!, mit der harz-tour muss ich nochmal gucken denke aber das ich dabei bin


----------



## Bischi (5. April 2002)

uiuiuiui...   da hab´ ich Euch wohl zu früh alleine gelassen was ?  Das mir da keine Klagen kommen.


mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Nee nee, keine Panik! Mein letzter Zug geht ja immer um 0:10h, habe aber sogar noch einen früher um 23:40h bekommen.
Wir haben also auch so gegen 23:25h das Lokal verlassen!


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2002)

musste erstmal das DDD forum unsicher machen ;-)


----------

